# New and glad to be here!



## merus (May 17, 2011)

It's hard to keep up with all these different boards but doing my best!
Glad to be here.
Hope to add some good stuff to the community as well as get some.


----------



## Arnold (May 17, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*merus* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## CV3 (May 19, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## Gena Marie (May 19, 2011)

Welcome.  We have a ton of great stuff here.  Many knowledgeable peeps


----------



## broke1naz (May 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Leave (May 19, 2011)

He's glad to be here.


----------



## hotrodthelovegod (May 19, 2011)

make it happen....good work


----------



## tyzero89 (May 19, 2011)

lots of good info in here


----------



## Pork Chop (May 19, 2011)

merus said:


> It's hard to keep up with all these different boards but doing my best!
> Glad to be here.
> Hope to add some good stuff to the community as well as get some.


 

No need to keep up with all the diffrent boards anymore bro..... This is the only place you need to be bro.

We got all the answers.... and the best e-books. Send a few bucks and save hundreds


----------

